# My ipod won't find any connection



## baibeh15 (Mar 7, 2009)

For two days now, my ipod touch (new generation) isn't finding any wireless connections anymore. I turn on the wireless network feature thing and it starts loading, but then it just stays loading for ever. I tried hitting Other Network and entering my wireless's information, but it just stayed in loading again. Help?


----------

